# ¿Cuál es la obra más extensa que hayas/has leído?



## rothsam

I saw this on an instagram post and I'm a bit confused. All of my friends have thus far said that _hayas_ (what was in the post) and _has _(what I expected) work equally well here and I'm wondering if there is any difference at all. I guessed maybe _hayas _was more hesitant on whether or not OP has read something, but I feel very insecure about that.

Do you feel there is any nuance here, or are they more or less equivalents? Does the RAE say anything about such instances?

Thanks!


----------



## Peterdg

rothsam said:


> All of my friends have thus far said that _hayas_ (what was in the post) and _has _(what I expected) work equally


Your friends are right. It's just a stylistic choice ("hayas" is more literary).


----------



## Cholo234

"If the antecedent of an adjective clause (a relative clause) is not part of the speaker's reality or of the speaker's experience, then the subjunctive is called for.  If  the antecedent of an adjective clause (a relative clause) is definite and identifiable, then the indicative is called for."  (The Ultimate Spanish Review and Practice)  (These are generalizations.)

Examples:  
_Buscamos al profesor que habla chino.  _(definite and identifiable)
_Buscamos a un profesor que hable chino.  _(not part of the speaker's reality or of the speaker's experience.)


----------



## Rocko!

En mi variedad de español es tal cual como dice la cita de Cholo234.
Con "_has_" se vuelve una pregunta más demandante ("_tú has+verbo_" *presupone *que has hecho ese "_lo/la más_" preguntado, y que debes decirlo), mientras que con "_hayas_" la pregunta es un auténtico sondeo ("_tú hayas+verbo"_ *sugiere *que recuerdes si podrías haber hecho ese "_lo/la más_", y que, si lo recuerdas, entonces eso tendrías que contestar).


----------



## franzjekill

En mi región, en cambio, suena a uso literario tal como indica Peter en #2. En una conversación común y corriente, esa pregunta se formula con indicativo (y como es costumbre en la región, con pretérito simple en vez del compuesto).


----------



## elprofe

Yes, I think I'm a tiny bit more likely to say "has" que "hayas" in this case.


----------



## Malbecblend

To me:
1)... que hayas leído = that you have ever read
2) ....que has leído = that you have read


----------



## Rocko!

Malbecblend said:


> To me:
> 1)... que hayas leído = that you have ever read
> 2) ....que has leído = that you have read


Para mí, también es así.


----------



## gato radioso

Malbecblend said:


> To me:
> 1)... que hayas leído = that you have ever read
> 2) ....que has leído = that you have read


Exactly.
So when you add ever you are broadening the scope of possible answers.
If you don't, and go for "has leído", I'd assume that we were talking about something you've recently, or something connected somehow with the present.


----------



## Argieman

Hi! Creo que, con lo que dijiste recién no estoy de acuerdo. Tanto si usás "hayas" o "has" y no aclarás nada, se entiende que son los libros que leíste en toda tu vida, salvo que especifiques un periodo. Por ejemplo: "que has leído" es en toda tu vida, pero "Que has leído en los ultimos 2 años" se refiere exclusivamente a ese período.

On the other hand, I don't see any major difference between "has" o "hayas" in this case.


----------



## Coffeemachtspass

I asked my wife and here is the dialogue we had.

–¿Cuál es la obra más extensa que *hayas leído*? [I'm not sure what work you may or may not have read. The greater my doubt about the answer, the more likely 'hayas' becomes.]
–Leí el _Quijote_ en la escuela secundaria.
–Entonces, el _Quijote_ fue la obra más extensa que *has leído*. [Now I know. There really was an extended work that she read.]


----------



## gato radioso

Coffeemachtspass said:


> I asked my wife and here is the dialogue we had.
> 
> –¿Cuál es la obra más extensa que *hayas leído*? [I'm not sure what work you may or may not have read. The greater my doubt about the answer, the more likely 'hayas' becomes.]
> –Leí el _Quijote_ en la escuela secundaria.
> –Entonces, el _Quijote_ fue la obra más extensa que *has leído*. [Now I know. There really was an extended work that she read.]


----------



## Circunflejo

franzjekill said:


> En mi región, en cambio, suena a uso literario tal como indica Peter en #2. En una conversación común y corriente, esa pregunta se formula con indicativo


Yo también la formularía con indicativo. El subjuntivo en ese caso se me hace hasta _raro_.


gato radioso said:


> I you don't, and go for "has leído", I'd assume that we were talking about something you've recently, or something connected somehow with the present.


I wouldn't assume that. I would assume that the timeframe is all your life.


----------



## gvergara

Hola:

Yo también usaría cualquiera de las dos opciones. Como en muchos otros casos, éste me parece que también tiene que ver con la certeza que se le quiere dar a la pregunta. El indicativo da a entender que quien realiza la pregunta efectivamente sabe/da por seguro que el/la receptor/a sí ha leído una obra extensa, mientras que, el subjuntivo deja abierta la puerta a que esto no sea así y no da a entender ninguna postura previa de quien hace la pregunta.


----------



## FromPA

gato radioso said:


> Exactly.
> So when you add ever you are broadening the scope of possible answers.
> If you don't, and go for "has leído", I'd assume that we were talking about something you've recently, or something connected somehow with the present.


I would say, no. The two phrases have the exact same meaning. Adding “ever” may be more emphatic, but it doesn’t change the meaning unless the conversation to that point had been restricted to a specific time period (e.g., books you have read since college), and now you wanted to remove that restriction.


----------



## gato radioso

FromPA said:


> I would say, no. The two phrases have the exact same meaning. Adding “ever” may be more emphatic, but it doesn’t change the meaning unless the conversation to that point had been restricted to a specific time period (e.g., books you have read since college), and now you wanted to remove that restriction.


----------



## lagartija68

Malbecblend said:


> To me:
> 1)... que hayas leído = that you have ever read
> 2) ....que has leído = that you have read


Eso iba a decir.   



rothsam said:


> Does the RAE say anything about such instances?



*25.4.1d* Los grupos nominales de interpretación genérica (...) —es decir, los que denotan clases de individuos— admiten el indicativo y el subjuntivo en las oraciones de relativo. Así pues, junto a _Todo aquel que haya practicado la escritura automática —hasta donde es posible esta tentativa— conoce las extrañas y deslumbrantes asociaciones del lenguaje dejado a su propia espontaneidad _(Paz, _Arco_), es posible decir también _Todo aquel que ha practicado la escritura automática_ [...] _conoce_... La relativa en subjuntivo convierte en inespecífica la mención del grupo nominal, y caracteriza así a las personas y las cosas designadas con propiedades o condiciones virtuales. Al mismo tiempo, deja en suspenso la existencia de la clase en cuestión proporcionando un significado próximo a «Todo hipotético individuo que…» o a una paráfrasis con el auxiliar poder, como en «Todo aquel que pueda haber practicado…» o en _Criticábamos sin cortapisas lo que no nos gustara,_ «… lo que pudiera no gustarnos». NGLE.manual​


----------



## Peterdg

En cambio, en 25.4.2f la NGLE (manual) dice lo siguiente:



> ...
> Las expresiones superlativas, por su parte, inducen con frecuencia el subjuntivo en las oraciones de relativo que contienen, sobre todo en la lengua literaria. En la conversación informal predomina, en cambio, el indicativo: _El mejor asado criollo que yo {he ~ haya} probado_.


----------



## lagartija68

Peterdg said:


> En cambio,


¿en cambio o además?


----------



## Rocko!

FromPA said:


> Adding “ever” may be more emphatic



Para la versión que usa el subjuntivo, no es enfático, es natural, pero a veces se omite (en la mente del receptor surgiría el "ever" aunque no lo haya mencionado el emisor, siempre y cuando dicho receptor hable una variedad de español en la que se hace la distinción o que haya desarrollado la distinción por exposición regular a contextos que la marcan).

La RAE dice:


> "Es obvia la relación existente entre* la mejor película de terror que he visto este año* y *la mejor película de terror de las que he visto este año*. En el segundo caso, la *coda superlativa *aparece introducida por la preposición *de*, como es habitual. En la primera oración, en cambio, la subordinada relativa se interpreta como coda al aludir a un conjunto de objetos del que forma parte aquel que se selecciona como mejor. Es frecuente que, en su función de codas superlativas, las relativas se construyan en subjuntivo, *dado que de este modo* aluden a dominios *genéricos *y, en consecuencia, *más inclusivos*: _la mejor película que haya visto *nunca*_".


(RAE. 1999. _Gramática Descriptiva_. Tomo 1. Pág. 481)

Yo, usando una palabra poco técnica, hablé de un "sondeo" que sería propiciado por el empleo del subjuntivo en la llamada "coda superlativa", y este sondeo sería para encontrar el atributo dentro del "ever". En otras ocasiones, cuando el "ever" queda cancelado por límites mencionados, el sondeo desaparece y estaríamos entonces ante un trabajo de valoración propuesto por el emisor del mensaje, como sucede en el siguiente ejemplo de la RAE:

*Búscame la manzana más grande que haya en el cesto* (el "_*en *el cesto_" cancela el sondeo temporal).

El trabajo de valoración desaparece y se convierte en un trabajo de identificación con el indicativo:

*Búscame la manzana más grande hay en el cesto*

Probablemente el problema principal es el de "igualar", que naturalmente surge en todos los seres humanos cuando no existen razones importantes para diferenciar.


----------



## lagartija68

"ever" se agrega como ocurre con jamás en castellano:
_¿Cuál es la obra más extensa que jamás hayas leido? _

NO se puede agregar con indicativo.


----------



## Peterdg

lagartija68 said:


> ¿en cambio o además?


En cambio (y un poco además).

Lo que quise decir es que, como @franzjekill  y @Argieman, no percibo ninguna diferencia significativa entre el indicativo y el subjuntivo; sólo que el subjuntivo tiene un rasgo literario, como ya dije en el aporte #2 y como lo confirma también la NGLE.

En mi opinión, todo el resto es buscarle tres pies al gato.


----------



## lagartija68

Y por acá diríamos: _ ¿Cuál es el libro más largo que leíste? _y "buscarle la quinta pata al gato"



Peterdg said:


> En mi opinión, todo el resto es buscarle tres pies al gato.


TAmbién puede ser que estamos buscando afinar las interpretaciones.


----------



## Rocko!

Claro que es un uso literario, especialmente para aquellos autores que ya publicaron sus libros de gramática en donde aseguran eso.
A mí, sí me dicen eso, no me queda más remedio que rechazarlo o aceptarlo. Si lo rechazo, queda más chica mi burbuja, pero si lo acepto, el mundo se vuelve más grande y diferente.


----------



## Peterdg

lagartija68 said:


> TAmbién puede ser que *estamos*  buscando afinar las interpretaciones.


Parece que mi uso del indicativo y subjuntivo en comparación con el tuyo difiere en más de una cosa


----------



## lagartija68

Peterdg said:


> Parece que mi uso del indicativo y subjuntivo en comparación con el tuyo difiere en más de una cosa


Corregido.




Peterdg said:


> en comparación con el tuyo difiere



difiere del tuyo


----------



## Peterdg

lagartija68 said:


> Corregido.


¿? 


lagartija68 said:


> difiere del tuyo


Sí, es mucho mejor.


----------



## fuecrucial

Así lo veo:

What’s the weirdest thing you wore during your X days?
¿Cuál fue la cosa más rara que hayas usado en los días de X? (=en ese entonces, si es que la usaste, si es que hiciste uso de ella)
¿Cuál fue la cosa más rara que has usado en los días de X?(=en ese entonces, estoy seguro de que hiciste uso de ella)
¿Cuál fue la cosa más rara que usaste en los tiempos de X?(=en ese entonces, estoy seguro de que hiciste uso de ella)
¿Qué fue lo más raro que usaste en los días de X?(=en ese entonces, estoy seguro de que hiciste uso de ella)

What's the weirdest thing you've (ever) eaten?
¿Qué fue lo más raro que comiste? (=pasado reciente)(pasado = sin ever ni ese tiempo verbal con 've)
¿Qué es lo más raro que has comido?(=desde un momento dado hasta el día de hoy en ese lugar)
¿Cuál ha sido la cosa más rara que hayas (alguna vez) comido?  (=de toda la vida = ever)

¿Cuál es la obra más extensa que has leído? (=desde un momento dado hasta el día de hoy en ese lugar)
¿Cuál ha sido la obra más extensa que hayas (alguna vez) leído? (=de toda la vida = ever)

Me suena mal el _haya leído_ con el _es_ si es que hablas de toda la vida,  debería ser con _ha sido_.


----------

